# Aboriginal Entry program for the CF



## Pinch22 (16 Jul 2013)

I am a female joining the forces (full time) under the Aboriginal program. I already did my medical and an interview (not really all i did was some paperwork) All the other men did their aptitude test and I did not, why is that? and will that effect me joining and getting into the forces. if you have any info please do tell!
Thank you!!


----------



## dangerboy (16 Jul 2013)

Just a friendly word of advice, you don't have to keep on creating new topics to ask the same question.  If someone knows the answer to your question they will answer it (or not).


----------



## MikeL (16 Jul 2013)

Perhaps you should be contacting the recruiting centre or whoever is your point of contact for the program you applied for (CF Aboriginal Entry Program or Bold Eagle/Raven/Black Bear) to discuss what is going on with your application.

Also,  asking the same question multiple times won't get you any farther ahead.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/111391/post-1243396;topicseen#new


----------



## Pinch22 (16 Jul 2013)

I'm new to this...


----------



## dangerboy (16 Jul 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should be contacting the recruiting centre or whoever is your point of contact for Bold Eagle(?) to discuss what is going on with your application.



Bold Eagle is a reserve Aboriginal program (just for your info)


----------



## Pinch22 (16 Jul 2013)

Thats not an actual CF course its just a six week thing to do to get you ready for the actual CF


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just a friendly word of advice, you don't have to keep on creating new topics to ask the same question.  If someone knows the answer to your question they will answer it (or not).





			
				Pinch22 said:
			
		

> I'm new to this...


What he said - doing so is considered spamming.  Now you know.  A bit of patience can go a _long_ way, not just here on the forums.

Good luck in the CF.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Pinch22 (16 Jul 2013)

I am new to this therefore its not spamming it was a mistake.


----------



## dangerboy (16 Jul 2013)

Pinch22 said:
			
		

> Thats not an actual CF course its just a six week thing to do to get you ready for the actual CF



It is an actual reserve course with a qualification code.  It is the equivalent to a reserve BMQ.


----------



## MikeL (16 Jul 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Bold Eagle is a reserve Aboriginal program (just for your info)



Ack, I am aware it is a Reserve program.  Just didn't word what I wanted to say,  meant to use it as an example to find out which entry program Pinch22 is applying under.  AFAIK all Aboriginal entry programs full time; they are Reserve or short term employment/prep training, unless the individual wishes to continue on in the CF after the completion of the program.




			
				Pinch22 said:
			
		

> Thats not an actual CF course its just a six week thing to do to get you ready for the actual CF


 Referring to Bold Eagle or the program you applied to?

Pinch, are you applying for


> CANADIAN FORCES ABORIGINAL ENTRY PROGRAM
> 
> The Canadian Forces Aboriginal Entry Program is a special three-week program for Aboriginal Peoples who are considering a career in the Canadian Forces. During the program, you get hands-on experience with military training, careers, and lifestyle with no obligation to join the Canadian Forces. At the end of the program, you receive $1,200 for completing the program and a certificate of military achievement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinch22 (16 Jul 2013)

Im applying for a trade, Resource management support clerk. Im just going through the aboriginal plan to get in quicker.


----------



## tcrane12 (7 Jan 2015)

Okay so i applied when i got out of i highschool, did my CFAT, medicals and interview, and my recruiter said it would be a good route for me to take CFAEP, and she said i was a very good candidate. I know its a three week program in either st jeans recruiting school or halifax, basic military skills and history of aboriginal in the forces and  So on . But im just curious, is it a deffinate? Will i still get a call when i go and will i be placed on a merit list before CFAEP or after? Because after im done it, i want to go full time for infantry, so just wondering


----------

